# Forge Motorsport VW Atlas Leveling Lift Kit



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

*Forge Motorsport VW Atlas Leveling Lift Kit*

*PM, call, or email for pricing before stock runs out!

[email protected] | +1.480.966.3040 x270 | www.vividracing.com*










*Product Information*:

Looking to give your Atlas a little more ground clearence? 

Forge has a great solution! With a total lift of about 1.5 inches, this kit is safe with the OEM axles and provides a nice, level look. 
Since these are spacers, the vehicle will maintain its OEM ride quality. 
The kit comes with everything you need and there is not need to diassemble the struts, either. 

This particular Atlas is pictured with the kit installed as well as 17x8 1552 wheels with 265/70/17 tires!



















We also offer parts from; BBS, Corsa, Airlift, KW, Bilstein, 034Motorsport, Neuspeed, B&B and many many more!

*Ordering:*

*Email*
You can place your order through email to [email protected]

*Phone*:
You can reach me directly by calling +1.480.966.3040 x270 to place your order over the phone.

*Payment Methods*:
- Credit/Debit Cards (Visa, MasterCard, Discover, American Express)
- PayPal 
- Bank Wire
- Affirm
- AZ Orders will incur 7.8% sales tax
- All international orders (outside of US and Canada) require Bank Wire or PayPal

*Shipping*:
We have very competitive worldwide shipping rates. Most orders leave via FedEx, however we do use UPS, DHL, and various freight companies. The most efficient shipping method takes precedence. Expedited shipping is available by request.

*Hours of Operation*: We do not observe Daylight Savings Time in Arizona
March-October: M-F 9am-6pm PST
November-February: M-F 8am-5pm PST
We are closed for business Saturday and Sunday

*Contact Information*:
Phone: 480.966.3040 x270
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.vividracing.com

Please feel free to contact me via PM, Email, or Phone if you have any questions.​


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

hmmm, I am tempted!


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

SykoraA4 said:


> hmmm, I am tempted!


Shoot me a PM for special pricing!


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

Still have a couple left!


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

Giving this post a "lift"


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## HBjimmyjames (Apr 17, 2020)

Can the level kit be used in conjunction with the Eibach lift springs?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

HBjimmyjames said:


> Can the level kit be used in conjunction with the Eibach lift springs?


Sure

It's just spacers for the front struts and then pads the rear springs


----------

